# Your favorite hunting item.



## Agney5

So I thought this would be fun and informative, I would like to hear everyone's one piece of gear that they bought and can't live without. You know that one item you get and think "what took so long" I have terrible circulation in my hands and feet so I guess I have two for me, Gloments and Muck Boots. Gloments are probably my absolute favorite though nothing else keeps my hands warm.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I think I have the same problem a lot of guys will have with this question, that is picking just one favorite they can't do without. That said, several years ago I bought a pair of Keen shoes, they look a little different with their toe guard but they are comfortable. So comfortable i have two pairs now a pair of shoes and a pair of boots. I wouldn't wear them in snow, but I haven't lived in snowy country until just recently (Seligman)so I guess I may have to get a pair of higher boots for that, (with insulation). The other is my Ruger #1 in 204ruger. I admired the style of gun for many years before I found the extra change to buy and equip it with a suitable optic (Leupold 4.5-14X40) I don't always hunt with it but it is always considered.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

dont have just one item either

but i can narrow it down to two

my double matrix blind,i have bad back from all the years i was a mechanic so i cant sit still for a long period of time with out having to move.this blind allows me to move and stay comfortable and hides that movement from critters

i hunt out of this for everything

next would be my mr heater lil buddy heater.here in minnesota most all of our hunting seasons are when the temps are low,like turkey season this year, tonight we have a frost advisory and i will be out before sunrise in my blind

wthout my heater i would get cold quikly and head home very early

these two items allow me to hunt all day long and stay very comfy doing it


----------



## Agney5

Yeah I guess saying just one isn't easy, the spirit of it is to see what really makes hunting more enjoyable/comfortable for everyone.


----------



## Jonbnks

I first thing I always find in my pack is my headlamp. I know it's the one thing that I end up using all the time. I have to agree with sneakygroundbuzzard, those lil buddy heaters come in very handy.


----------



## SHampton

My Huntpac chair.


----------



## Varmintnv

Wow, deep thought required for this one! But after weighing all the contenders, guns, binoculars, clothing, truck, Jumping Jack tent trailer, Polaris Ranger, etc. My one item would probably be my Kershaw sheath knife. I never leave it home when I'm going hunting, regardless of what I'm after. 
And I agree, Buddy heaters are awesome. I have the Big Buddy for my Jumping Jack and run it off a 5 gal. tank.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## Rick Howard

I hate to carry stuff but, a comfortable chair is worth lugging around. I have not found the perfect chair yet though.


----------



## DeereGuy

It has to be my Cabelas kickstand yote vest. I use it for deer hunting and predator hunting.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------



## Bait washer

This is an easy one for me. Several sheets of paper towels. Use it to wipe my nose, ars, clean my scope and tear it up as markers if I have to track a wounded animal.


----------



## prairiewolf

Mine would be my knife ( old Herters guide knife) and then my chair for predator hunting, guess we all have 2 , lol


----------



## Goosesniper

Maybe not my favorite hunting item. That would always be my rifle or shotgun. But the second most important item to me is dry toilet paper


----------



## dwtrees

Mine is my Buck 637X hunting knife. I take it with me on every hunting trip for whatever. The 2nd thing is the Cabelas kickstand yote vest (it holds the dry toilet paper and lots of other stuff).


----------



## knapper

I would go with a good knife, don't leave home without one. May be what gets you back alive.


----------



## Dang Dawg

Shooting sticks !!!


----------



## kiyote

I would have to say ,my swarovski binos.I am a firm believer in letting my eyes do the walking an the older I get ,the more I appriciate having them.

# 2 choice would be my faithful old timer pocket knife.four inch blade. it has been my companion through hundreds of kills.wether it be skinning an elk to cleaning a pheasant it has never failed me


----------



## C2C

Guess I have 2 favorites .. first , for fishing is my fish camera I use when ice fishing ,can't believe how much more fun it is . Second , has to be my sno camo Tikka T3 in 22-250 , LH. I told my wife 2 years ago before I bought it that before I die I would like to own a Stainless/Synthetic LH camo rifle in 22-250 with a clip , hope the end isn't near ..lol .


----------



## NattyB

I would have to say, it's my 10 YOA son Caleb. I've seen it posted/written that some hunter's are born, others are made. I've thought much about that...and he's born. His younger brother Sams "gets it" and loves the outdoors, but is more well-rounded than his older brother. Caleb has always been "all in just for the outdoors". He has added more to my hunting and trapping than anything. The only thing better than making a great shot or great catch is seeing your child make it.

One day last year, Caleb and I were carrying a Red and a Raccoon out. We were a good 1/2 mile form the Jeep when a strange early morning cold thunderstorm came up. We got soaked...and cold. After we were thoroughly soaked, I stopped him and asked if he was ok. He said, "Dad I'm fine, it will make a good memory."


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Natty, thats great that your son has that attitude for the outdoors and hunting

i havent been able to hunt with my son(oldest doesnt hunt at all) in near 6 years now,and i cant wait untill next spring

he will be out of the US NAVY in march and come april we will be turkey hunting together again

thanks to rodney i am already stocking up on new calls for next years hunt,got a matched set from him for my son and i.


----------



## NattyB

I'm sure he's serving well. Thanks to him and your family. I hope the birds respond and commit well, when you two get after them.


----------



## old skunk

I think I would say toilet paper must have sock is no good haha


----------



## old skunk

Toilet paper is a must I think haha


----------



## dan300mag

I love my climbing tree stand even if I m afraid of hight s I feel very comfortable in it and can climb trees way way up and enjoy the view


----------



## akiceman25

Resurrecting old threads lately. Not a bad thing...

My #1 is a serrated cutco drop point knife. 
When new, I field dressed 2 moose and 3 caribou before i needed to mail it off to Cutco for free sharpening.

The orange handle is nice when butchering in the dark.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, now that I am an old geezer, my favorite hunting item is my motorhome !! lol


----------



## youngdon

:roflmao:


----------



## youngdon

akiceman25 said:


> Resurrecting old threads lately. Not a bad thing...
> 
> My #1 is a serrated cutco drop point knife.
> When new, I field dressed 2 moose and 3 caribou before i needed to mail it off to Cutco for free sharpening.
> 
> The orange handle is nice when butchering in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I've got some Cutco knives in the kitchen that are as sharp as any knife i've seen.


----------



## dan300mag

akiceman25 said:


> Resurrecting old threads lately. Not a bad thing...
> 
> My #1 is a serrated cutco drop point knife.
> When new, I field dressed 2 moose and 3 caribou before i needed to mail it off to Cutco for free sharpening.
> 
> The orange handle is nice when butchering in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


nice blade


----------



## glenway

Got a Cutco like the one pictured but with a black handle. That serrated blade has a proprietary grind that would be impossible to sharpen without sending it in. Yeah, mine was sharp, too, but with that grind, it *has* to be sent back for sharpening. Although "free", shipping is on the owner. (Looking at the picture above, that grind may have been changed since I bought mine. I'll have to take a look at that thing now.)

Doesn't sound bad, but my blade edge peeled over and may have been too sharp. So, I sent a letter to Cutco with a sharpening request to exchange that knife for one with a non-serrated blade. Never heard a word. Just got the knife back sharpened.

Would never buy another one. Never use it, either. Too expensive for what it turned out to be. At least I helped a young man through college when he was selling them.

At one time I had become a Marbles knife dealer before the Michigan operation was sold and turned Chinese. Yuk! When they were made in Michigan's Upper Peninsula, they were as good a blade as I've ever used. Tested at 57 on the Rockwell C scale, they can be sharpened and will hold up for 4 deer or so with the high-carbon steel. Collectible too and still own quite a few of them.

Now, that's a knife!


----------



## glenway

Took this pic of the same model Cutco's other side of the blade.

Note the complex grind - one that you cannot tune up afield. When it fails - and, all knives will at some point (ha), you're out of business. I believe the blade rolled over when I first used it to field dress a deer after having cut through the entire rib cage. Didn't cut the pelvis bone, either. I could feel the rolled edge with my fingernail.

On the positive side, the sharpening service that's free for life, will actually make it good as new.

To me, they're over-priced, do not perform as well as other premium blades, and cannot be maintained by a normal person. And, since customer service failed to acknowledge my hand-written letter, I have no reason to spend another minute with Cutco.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah I don't blame you a bit. A company can say a lot of things to me, but if they ignore my concerns I'm done with them. My cutco knives came from Mom a few years back and are now just another reminder of her.


----------

